# Eureka Striker vs Leatherback & Otachi (Pacific Rim)



## Rivers (Jul 14, 2013)

VS​
So basically *Eureka Striker* fighting these Category 4 Kaiju in Hong Kong instead of Gipsy Danger. No Organic EMP to worry about it.

*Scenario1 - 2 vs 1*
_Setting:_ Hong Kong Harbour
_Start:_ The two Kaiju are in front of Striker
_Knowledge: _Striker just witnesses the Kaiju defeat Typhoon and Alpha

*Scenario2 - Striker vs Leatherback *
_Setting:_ Hong Kong Shipping Yard
_Start:_ Is not injured
_Knowledge:_ Striker just witnesses Leatherback defeat Alpha.

*Scenario3 - Striker vs Otachi*
_Setting:_ Hong Kong City
_Start:_ Is not using a cargo ship as a weapon
_Knowledge:_ Doesnt know about her wings but has seen it defeat Typhoon and Alpha.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 14, 2013)

Striker Eureka shits on Gipsy Danger in every stat, but only reason Gipsy Danger was able kill those two Kaiju was because they were split up.

Its unknown how well Striker would have handled them 2 vs 1, likely not very well. He takes scenario 2 and 3 with ease.


----------



## Rivers (Jul 14, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Its unknown how well Striker would have handled them 2 vs 1, likely not very well. He takes scenario 2 and 3 with ease.



Do you think he could have taken one of the Kaiju down before being defeated in the 2 vs 1.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 14, 2013)

Maybe, but 2 vs 1 sounds bad for any Jaeger. He would likely need to be on land and a pretty good distance. If he could kill one, he would have a great chance against the other, unless he was critically injured.


----------



## Ice (Jul 14, 2013)

If Striker has the same swords as Gipsy, it stands a pretty good chance.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 14, 2013)

Striker has some kind of hand claws, though they didn't do anything as bad ass as the chain sword did, so I have no idea if we can say those swords are of the same strength.


----------



## Rivers (Jul 14, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> If Striker has the same swords as Gipsy, it stands a pretty good chance.



He does have wrist blades but they are designed differently to Gipsys...they did really hurt the Category 5 though, making it step back from a lunge attack IIRC.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 14, 2013)

Rivers said:


> He does have wrist blades but they are designed differently to Gipsys...they did really hurt the Category 5 though, making it step back from a lunge attack IIRC.



Fucked up its throat and nearly amputated it's arms, from the look of it.

It was so ugly the damn thing backed off and bitched out for help from the surviving Category 4.


----------



## Rivers (Jul 14, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Fucked up its throat and nearly amputated it's arms, from the look of it.
> 
> It was so ugly the damn thing backed off and bitched out for help from the surviving Category 4.



Oh yeah! Thats right. 

Category 5 didnt want to face Eureka without some Cat.4 reinforcement. Stuff the Coastal Wall, should have spent money on making more Mark-5s!


----------



## RyokoForTheWin (Jul 14, 2013)

I would like to thank this movie for giving me another reason to love Australia.

Without help that cat 5 would have been toast.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 14, 2013)

Gipsy had Raleigh and Mori as it's pilots, Striker if it has the badass Idris Elba without radiation poisoning could probably beat one of these alone. 2 vs 1 is not fair to any Jaegar unless the Kaiju makes a mistake.


----------



## LightMaster (Jul 14, 2013)

Striker Definitely has the best chance out of any Jeagers of taking two Kaiju down at once, being the fastest and most fluid of them all. If he can get his missiles to mess up Otachi and get the two of them to come at him one by one- it should be even easier then when Gipsy did it. Difference in piloting experience, or style notwithstanding. 

If Otachi drags Euruka into space though, it's over, because even if they do kill it like Gipsy... no chest rocket to slow down their fall.


----------



## Rivers (Jul 15, 2013)

RyokoForTheWin said:


> I would like to thank this movie for giving me another reason to love Australia.



Well, apparently the Sydney Shatterdome was in charge of safeguarding a quadrant on its own, and so it had the largest deployment radius of any other Shatterdome too.


----------



## trance (Jul 15, 2013)

S1: Striker gets stomped.

S2: Striker should take it.

S3: Striker should again take it.


----------



## Blue (Jul 15, 2013)

Eureka was doing pretty good against them both up until the second the EMP went off. It was about to seriously injure or kill Otachi with its TANK MISSILES before it got zapped. 

I mean really if Gypsy's retarded pilots hadn't fucking forgotten the best weapon in its arsenal it could probably have one-shot leatherback and had a good chance at this. Eureka shouldn't have had a problem.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 15, 2013)

they had to save the sword in case someone spilt acid all over it


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 15, 2013)

Scenario 1 is high/very high diff for whoever wins it - probably kaijus


Striker takes 2 & 3


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jul 15, 2013)

if striker has swords as sharp as gypsy danger's

the match will be over very VERY quickly

I mean, dat chainsword


----------



## TehChron (Jul 15, 2013)

You know, something Ive been wondering about for awhile.

The hell ever happened to Coyote Tango?


----------



## LightMaster (Jul 15, 2013)

TehChron said:


> You know, something Ive been wondering about for awhile.
> 
> The hell ever happened to Coyote Tango?



Destroyed, somehow; all the Jeagers are destroyed by the end of the movie. By the time they're at the Hong Kong Shatterdome; Gipsy Danger, Striker Euruka, Cherno Alpha and Crimson Typhoon are all that's left.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 15, 2013)

wasn't destroyed  jsut retired


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Jul 15, 2013)

It takes Scenarios 2 and 3 without a hitch. Scenario 3 is pretty dangerous, but I'll have to see the movie again before I comment on that.


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Jul 16, 2013)

After seeing the movie again, I don't think it could take it. Eureka never really tangles with the two at one time. It could do fairly well, but that acid will probably do em in while it's grappling with Leatherback. Or in the reverse, while Eureka is dealing with Otachi, Leatherback will pin em down. The best chance Eureka has is to go for the quick kills with those blades, because if that cannon comes out, it'l be em getting downed before a Kaiju.


----------

